# Refused UK Fiancée Visa - Missing Documents



## sirjohnny (Sep 4, 2015)

Dear all,
I have been referring to this site whilst waiting for our visa outcome and now I think I might need help... First timer so I hope I do it right> 
My fiancée is an Uzbek national and we applied for a settlement / fiancée visa in June. 
There was a slight delay and the standard issue 'we will be late' email came but now we have the returned documents with a flat refusal. I was given a telephone interview in the UK and I think it went OK... 
Whilst we accept that we made an error mainly in assuming my fiancées' English Degree at an Uzbek State University would suffice her English competence, there are other anomalies that seems very strange. 
1. They didn't return any of my 'sponsor' documents. These included: original divorce decree absolute with notary/translation, UK Housing report, Mortgage statements, bank statements, council tax bill, payslips (well over £18,600k annually), utility bill, work contract. 
2 Applicant documents: TB test results, Police Check, certified translation of English Language Degree Certificates, Certificate of no-impediment.... 
Anyway, you get the gist...
Is this normal? 

Now we have to start collecting all of these 'original' documents again that will cause significant delays! I have contacted the UK Visas and Immigration at the British Consulate General Istanbul who have actually replied saying they will get back in touch. I offered to personally collect them from Istanbul where we have to go next week to get Life Skills A1.... (Istanbul actually is the visa processing centre for Uzbekistan)

Also, does anyone know if TB test is mandatory for 6 month fiancee visa for an Uzbek national? like many things on .gov sites it's not exactly clear.

We are preparing everything now for a re-application in a few weeks - this date depends on getting original documents back, translated or make new certified copies in a lot of cases.

Much appreciated
J


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you include copies of your originals?


----------



## sirjohnny (Sep 4, 2015)

*originals*



nyclon said:


> Did you include copies of your originals?


Hi Nyclon
About half had accompanying copies. 
Council Tax bill, Salary slips and bank statements we didn't make a copies - just included the originals. 
The TB test wasn't an option because it went straight from Health Centre to Visa Centre. 
Other copies were certified translations and had/were themselves copies.
Divorce was my original non English version AND the notary translation - they had copies of these too!

Is it the case that they retain the copies and return the originals, but if there are no copies they retain the original? if you get me?

Cheers


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, if you didn't include copies they can retain the originals. Obviously in cases like yours when there is a refusal you are going to need originals to reapply which is why we recommend sending copies of all your documents.


----------



## sirjohnny (Sep 4, 2015)

*docs*



nyclon said:


> Yes, if you didn't include copies they can retain the originals. Obviously in cases like yours when there is a refusal you are going to need originals to reapply which is why we recommend sending copies of all your documents.


Yeah, I get you Nyclon.... 
Well, I have contacted them and I am going to try to get my original documents back in Istanbul... They at least answered my email which was surprising... 
I think we can get new and better originals now, with only a few that I would need to chase next week.
On a related note Nyclon; would I have to 'certify' all the copies as 'original' that we use this time? And, can any recognised professional certify all of the copies or do you think I should get a notary or solicitor to certify? 
Reason being I can easily get an accountant or teacher in my work to do a job lot... 
Cheers once again...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Copies can only be verified as original by whoever issues them. Bank statements by the bank, pay slips by your employer, tenancy agreement by your landlord. You get the gist.


----------



## sirjohnny (Sep 4, 2015)

*Fiance finances*

@Nyclon and friends

Now making progress getting replacement 'original' documents to re-apply for our fiance visa (settlement) contacted by UKVI who will look into the missing original documents with a view to collecting them in person from Istanbul... This will be perfectly timed as IELTS test is booked for next week with IDP... 

But, I have another question or two that I can't see addressed anywhere but I am sure others have thought about... here goes...

1. My fiancee is an Uzbek National but was working in Turkey for several years. She was staying with family. But she gave up work and returned home to Uzbekistan to get a new (biometric) passport and apply for Fiancee visa from there. 
We stated the situation but had to say she was 'unemployed' as she actually was. Also she doesn't have a bank account there with funds and not much documentary evidence except her police clearance, degree certificates and school things (not many people do) 
Will this affect the application? Do you think they consider or assess her undocumented financial situation at all?

2. Is it possible for an Uzbek national to apply for a UK fiancee settlement visa from Turkey? bearing in mind this involves submitting passport etc for several weeks... The visa processing centre is there (Istanbul) and she can be there for 90 days with sister (Turkish Citizen)

Any contribution appreciated 
Thanks in advance
J


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

> 1. My fiancee is an Uzbek National but was working in Turkey for several years. She was staying with family. But she gave up work and returned home to Uzbekistan to get a new (biometric) passport and apply for Fiancee visa from there.
> We stated the situation but had to say she was 'unemployed' as she actually was. Also she doesn't have a bank account there with funds and not much documentary evidence except her police clearance, degree certificates and school things (not many people do)
> Will this affect the application? Do you think they consider or assess her undocumented financial situation at all?


They don't care. Your finances are the only relevant ones in your case.



> 2. Is it possible for an Uzbek national to apply for a UK fiancee settlement visa from Turkey? bearing in mind this involves submitting passport etc for several weeks... The visa processing centre is there (Istanbul) and she can be there for 90 days with sister (Turkish Citizen)


As far as I am aware, one applies from the country where one is legally resident. If she is legally resident in Turkey, then it's fine to apply from Turkey. If she is just visiting her sister, than she can't apply from there.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sirjohnny said:


> @Nyclon and friends
> 
> Now making progress getting replacement 'original' documents to re-apply for our fiance visa (settlement) contacted by UKVI who will look into the missing original documents with a view to collecting them in person from Istanbul... This will be perfectly timed as IELTS test is booked for next week with IDP...
> 
> ...



Her financial situation has no impact on the application. 



> 2. Is it possible for an Uzbek national to apply for a UK fiancee settlement visa from Turkey? bearing in mind this involves submitting passport etc for several weeks... The visa processing centre is there (Istanbul) and she can be there for 90 days with sister (Turkish Citizen)


You can apply from your home country or place of normal residence. Unless she has residency in Turkey or is on a long term (not tourist visa) she must apply in Uzbekistan


----------



## sirjohnny (Sep 4, 2015)

*fiancee visa help*

Thank you for the replies...

No doubt I will be back in touch with more questions relating to our application saga... Especially when we try to get original documents back from Istanbul UKVI next week...

As my fiancee stated, "they are treating this visa application like I am marrying into the Royal family..." 

Cheers all
J

:spit:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's your responsibility to provide appropriate documents to meet the requirements. No matter who you are you have to meet the same requirements.


----------



## sirjohnny (Sep 4, 2015)

*UK fiance to UK spouse process & passport*

Hi again 
To follow on from my previous posts.... almost all fiance/settlement documents prepared now - just waiting for the Life Skills A1 test and to get original documents back from Istanbul next week. 
I have been thinking however and have an unusual question for the forum.... 

If we get Fiance visa approved then the UK visa goes into the passport right?
Then we go on to get married within 6 months in the UK... This potentially leaves an issue where my finance's name changes to mine and she will have to get a new passport... You can see where I am going I think? 
If she wants a new passport showing her new name, then the visa will be in the old 'maiden named' passport. Of course we want to apply for LTR after we are married... 
What would you advise? Get married, apply for a new passport from Uzbek embassy in London, then apply for LTR using the new name passport? Also, is a passport with a visa still valid after marriage although a name has changed? This is because we want to apply for a Schengen visa to travel together. 
The slight catch here is that Uzbekistan operates an exit visa OVIR process that requires citizens to get a visa to leave the country and it only lasts 2 years! crazy eh? So that will also be in the old passport! 
Any thoughts welcome
JL
:juggle:


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

I asked a similar question regarding my fiancee' name in her passport, i hope the reply helps...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ts-living-uk/857050-change-name-passport.html


----------

